# Video on Gesshin Heiji



## JBroida (Aug 23, 2012)

You guys asked for it and here it is:
[video=youtube;XGLMa8IHcvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGLMa8IHcvs[/video]

(many more to come as soon as they upload)


----------



## JBroida (Aug 23, 2012)

as a side note, why do they always make me look like a criminal in the thumbnails?


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 23, 2012)

nice. Great vid. It should help, it got me looking at that line again.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 23, 2012)

Excellent.


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 23, 2012)

JBroida said:


> as a side note, why do they always make me look like a criminal in the thumbnails?



Something to do with not really being into razors.

:sofa:


----------

